# Concept!!!!!!



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I will be the one of the proud owners... I HOPE!











check it out!

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april05/sportconcept/


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

old news http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88808


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> old news http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88808



Sawee, I'm justah litle salow! :hickup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Sawee, I'm justah litle salow! :hickup:


its ok, its still good news lol


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I know I will be line for one.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

those things are nice. Clean up the lines a bit and restyle for production and you will have me sold on one.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice to see her again! Still sportin' a bone from the last post. She's so hot it hurts!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

There is a long thread on this topic in the NPM area...


----------

